# Can two people drive same uber xl vehicle



## Wonderful

I signed up for uberxl and was wondering if my husband can also drive the same car for uber ? Tia


----------



## ShooUber

Wonderful said:


> I signed up for uberxl and was wondering if my husband can also drive the same car for uber ? Tia


I think as long as he has his own Uber account and is named on the personal insurance policy for that car. You can share the same phone also, so make sure they don't sent him another Uber phone, unless your using you own phones.


----------



## Wonderful

They said I can, yet when I go to make an account for him it says that vehicle has already been registered


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

My husband tried to also sign up using our car and uber said it was a duplicate. He emailed support explaining that he would work when I wasn't working, but he never heard back from them. His car is too old for Uber.


----------



## ShooUber

Yeah, it's the plates and the year, you have to email again and they will add the car for you but explain that you are sharing the same car. They will add something to the plates or change the year of the car for you, it's just to get their computer system to accept it as a different car.


----------



## pengduck

Wonderful said:


> They said I can, yet when I go to make an account for him it says that vehicle has already been registered


You should be able to add a driver to your current account.


----------



## ShooUber

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My husband tried to also sign up using our car and uber said it was a duplicate. He emailed support explaining that he would work when I wasn't working, but he never heard back from them. His car is too old for Uber.


Email them again, and ask that your request be escalated to a community manager.


----------



## ShooUber

pengduck said:


> You should be able to add a driver to your current account.


I think that's only on UberBlack accounts, not on X or XL.


----------



## The Geek

ShooUber said:


> Yeah, it's the plates and the year, you have to email again and they will add the car for you but explain that you are sharing the same car. They will add something to the plates or change the year of the car for you, it just to get their computer system to accept it as a different car.


A single space gets placed either before or after the plate number. Can't remember which; probably before...


----------



## Wonderful

You will need to *add two spaces to the end* of the license plate number. Example: Instead of "XXX YYYY", type "XXX YYYY " If this doesn't allow you to add the vehicle please try two asterisks. Example: Instead of "XXX YYYY", type "XXX YYYY**"

But it still doesn't work...

Drivers are added on uberblack


----------



## CityGirl

The Geek said:


> A single space gets placed either before or after the plate number. Can't remember which; probably before...


The space goes before. Do this, and the car will be added to the account. The computer system can't handle the same plate twice, so adding a space in front makes it different enough to accept.


----------



## UL Driver SF

At the same time?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

ShooUber said:


> Yeah, it's the plates and the year, you have to email again and they will add the car for you but explain that you are sharing the same car. They will add something to the plates or change the year of the car for you, it's just to get their computer system to accept it as a different car.


Yeah, have them change the year of the car for you,  that really worked well for Uber Jax! See this thread:
*Yet Another Massive **** Up By Uber Operations Managers! ... Unbelieveable!*
Discussion in 'Complaints' started by Uber Jax, Friday at 9:39 AM.


----------



## UberOng

So UberX is ok?


----------

